#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Zekeringen inbouwen

## driesmees

Hoe doen jullie het, zekeringen inbouwen in blindpanels (in flightcases)? Zijn er speciale klemmen voor te koop? of is er één of ander "achterdeurtje". Ik neem aan dat je niet rekent op de stugge draad om de zekeringen op hun plaats te houden...


Dries

----------


## Upgrading your system

Dries, heb je het nou over Zekeringen (glazen buisjes met zand of een draad, D- patronen (ook wel stoppen genoemd, of installatie automaten??

- Zekeringen, zijn mooie zekeringhouders voor te krijgen. gaatje boren, houdertje erin, en klaar.

- D-Patronen, daar zijn gewoon ook houders voor te krijgen die je op een achterpaneel kan bouwen.

Installatie automaten daar is de zogenaamde DIN Rails voor te krijgen, hierop klik je je automaten, en monteert het geheel vervolgens met afstandsbussen aan de achterkant van je blindplaat. het ligt er maar aan hoe je het maken wil. je kan ook gewoon een groepenkast(je) die heb je ook heel klein) op je paneel bouwen, het ligt er maar aan hoeveel ruimte je hebt, en waarvoor je het gaat gebruiken (hoeveel groepen.)

----------


## driesmees

Ik had het eigenlijk over automaten, (dat dom verkavelings-vlaams toch)
Het zou dienen om 4 groepjes van 20A te maken uit een 3x32A voeding.
De plaats die ik heb, 10" 3HE hoog...

----------


## pilot

Er zijn universeel rails te koop hier klik je de automaten op met twee boutjes en afstandbusjes kan je de rail zo diep inbouwen dat net de voorkant uitsteekt

----------


## stekelvarke

zoals upgrading al zij daar bestaan van dij ijzere railtjes voor waar je die modules opklikt

----------


## driesmees

OK, bedankt allemaal!


Dries

----------


## Dikke Foaf

2 mogelijkheden:

- Dubbele rackprofiel vooraan dus naast de 'normale' rackprofiel zo'n 5 a 10cm dieper (de diepte van je zekering) nog eens rackprofiel waarop je een din-rail bevestigd. 
Voordeel: Je kan je frontplaat er altijd afhalen zonder dat de zekeringen meekomen en de schroeven v/d zekeringen zitten bereikbaar.

- din-rail dmv afstandsbus bevestigen aan frontplaat.
Groot nadeel: Als je je frontplaat eraf haalt komen de zekeringen mee. Ook zijn de schroeven niet bereikbaar omdat deze tegen de frontplaat zitten...

Heb ook eens horen spreken over 'speciale' frontplaten waarop de din-rail al is voorgemonteerd ofzoiets, alleen nog nooit gezien.

Indien gewenst kan ik wel een foto maken van het eerste systeem.
Heb reeds beide systemen geprobeerd en het eerste werkt makkelijker en heeft voordelen, dat is me het beste bevallen (ook een stroomkast trouwens).

3U plaat is perfect voor standaard automaten.

----------


## driesmees

Ik denk dat ikzelf ga gaan voor de 2de oplossing met afstandsbussen.
Dit omdat het een fabriekscase is. Waar zou ik de din rails en afstandsbussen kunnen vinden? in de gewone electro shop?

----------


## Gast1401081

DIN rail heet ook wel omega rail, en is bij de betere e-installateur te krijgen , in hoogtes van 7,5 en 15 mm. De eerste volstaat al, voor alle zekeringen/18mm units. ( soort van breedte maat voor je automaat, a la de 19"maat)

Lukt het niet : er ligt hier nog wel een paar meter.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dikke Foaf_
> 
> 
> Indien gewenst kan ik wel een foto maken van het eerste systeem.
> Heb reeds beide systemen geprobeerd en het eerste werkt makkelijker en heeft voordelen, dat is me het beste bevallen (ook een stroomkast trouwens).



Ik ben zeer benieuwd naar een foto, aangezien ik ook nog eens zoiets van plan ben te maken.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## beyma

> citaat: 4 groepjes van 20A te maken uit een 3x32A voeding



Is 6 x 16A niet makkelijker/beter te verdelen, of komt dat niet uit ? 

Met 4 x 20A krijgt in ieder geval één fase het flink voor ze donder !(oftewel: dat trekt bruin niet![ :Stick Out Tongue: ])

----------


## Gast1401081

evt ivm selectiviteit?

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> evt ivm selectiviteit?



hoe bedoel je?
en zou ik er een verliesstroomschakelaar moeten tussensteken? neen zeker? normaal zou dat al voor de ingang moeten zitten hé.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

hallo dries, ik gebruik altijd deze frontplaat:
http://www.adam-hall.de/sid7b3ee4ee9...&id=1115789432
Is niet goedkoop (30-40) maar werkt perfect.Is 3U hoog.

----------


## Gast1401081

die verliesstroom, of aardlek, of differentieelschakelaar is zeker zeer handig, die kan je je leven redden, namelijk. Moet eigenlijk voor alle CE-wcd's zitten, maar wordt nog wel eens vergeten.

selectiviteit: je neemt altijd 2 stappen tussen 2 zekeringen, een zekering van 16 A mag bijvoorbeeld neit op een 20A groepje, maar moet voorafgegaan worden door een 25A. U raadt het al achter een 32A mag dus maximaal nog een 20A zekering, anders zouden beide zekeringen kunnen gaan, waardoor de rest van de installatire ook zonder stroom komt, en je wou eigenlijk alleen maar een klein deel van die installatie beveiligen/afschakelen.

Artikel staat vooral voor huisinstallaties etc in de nen1010, maar omdat een zekering altijd met een bepaald doel wordt gemonteerd is het dus onzin om een 25A achter een 32A te hangen, omdat die 32A soms eerder gaat dan die 25A. DAt verschijnsel heet selectiviteit.

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> 
> selectiviteit: je neemt altijd 2 stappen tussen 2 zekeringen, een zekering van 16 A mag bijvoorbeeld neit op een 20A groepje, maar moet voorafgegaan worden door een 25A. U raadt het al achter een 32A mag dus maximaal nog een 20A zekering, anders zouden beide zekeringen kunnen gaan, waardoor de rest van de installatire ook zonder stroom komt, en je wou eigenlijk alleen maar een klein deel van die installatie beveiligen/afschakelen.
> 
> Artikel staat vooral voor huisinstallaties etc in de nen1010, maar omdat een zekering altijd met een bepaald doel wordt gemonteerd is het dus onzin om een 25A achter een 32A te hangen, omdat die 32A soms eerder gaat dan die 25A. DAt verschijnsel heet selectiviteit.



En hoe zit het bij mobiele installatie's? IK heb gewoon 32A in, maar die kan ook op 25A afgezekerd zijn, of op 16 (via een verloopje).
Dat weet je dus niet hé...

----------


## Gast1401081

een automaat bouw je in om een gedeelte af te schakelen, en niet de hele installatie. Anders is het goedkoper een boel dik koper er in te monteren. Je wilt dus, bijv in huis, dat als de slaapkamer geen stroom meer heeft, dat het halletje nog wel stroom heeft. Kun je nog wat zien in t donker, tenminste.
Daarom staat dat artikel in de NEN1010.  En om dat te garanderen houden we 2 stappen ( uit het rijtje 10-16-20-25-32-40-50-63) aan , omdat anders de grotere zekering er wel eens uit kan gaan bij een vette sluiting. En dan is je hele installatie alsnog spanningsloos. 

vermoed je hevig met een 32A stekker achter een 25A hoofdzekering te hangen, dan adviseer ik toch maar die 16A. Volgens de tijdelijke installatie-paragraaf van die NEN1010 moet je met mobiele installaties sowieso de installatie al een trap zwaarder uitvoeren, en die 20A kan wel met 2,5mm², maar houdt heel weinig veiligheidsmarge over.

----------


## driesmees

Wel om hierop te kunnen antwoorden heb ik een 2de vraag.
Ik heb 2 dimpacks, die elk max 20A per fase kunnen trekken.
Wat stellen jullie voor, 1x 32A in, of gewoon 2 losse 32A ingangen, (1 voor elke Dimpack)
Dan kan ik mooi afzekeren op 20A (wat dus 2 stappen tussenlaat)
1x 63A in is echt te duur (dure connectoren, en nog veel duurdere diffirentieelschakelaars)

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Ik heb 2 dimpacks, die elk max 20A per fase kunnen trekken.
> Wat stellen jullie voor, 1x 32A in, of gewoon 2 losse 32A ingangen, (1 voor elke Dimpack)
> Dan kan ik mooi afzekeren op 20A (wat dus 2 stappen tussenlaat)
> 1x 63A in is echt te duur (dure connectoren, en nog veel duurdere diffirentieelschakelaars



Als je 2 aparte 32A ingangen hebt, moet je die toch ooit ergens insteken in een andere verdeler, die dan best een 63A ingang heeft.
Of je moet het gelijk hebben dat in je zaal 2x CEE32A voorzien wat ik bijna nooit tegenkom.
De zalen waar ik kom, is er meestal van elk kaliber eentje voorzien, gaande van CEE16A tot CEE125A.

63A is een pak duurder, maar je zal er toch niet omheen kunnen. Een goede degelijke stroomvoorziening kost nu eenmaal veel geld, daar moet je je bij neerleggen. Automaten en differentieels vanaf 63A komen meestal uit een reeks die ook voor industrie geschikt is(lees: groter kortsluitvermogen), terwijl de goedkopere 16/20/32A series zijn voor huishoudelijk gebruik.

En afzekering hier in belgie van een CEE32 is 9 kansen van 10 een automaat van 32A. Ben eigenlijk hier nog nooit smeltzekeringen tegengekomen.

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Davy Gabriels_
> 
> 
> En afzekering hier in belgie van een CEE32 is 9 kansen van 10 een automaat van 32A. Ben eigenlijk hier nog nooit smeltzekeringen tegengekomen.



er zijn ook 25A automaten hé :Wink: 

Ik ga eens het verschil 63&lt;--&gt;32A bekijken...

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Hier 3 pics van de opbouw
Aan de zijkant zie je de 4 houtbouten voor de rackprofiel.
http://joost.no-ip.com/forum/1.jpg
http://joost.no-ip.com/forum/2.jpg
http://joost.no-ip.com/forum/3.jpg

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Wat laat. Ik zie dat we 2005 noteren voor deze draad. Maar hij komt bij mij naar boven via een Google zoekopdracht over selectiviteit. Dat kan anderen ook overkomen. En dan is het toch wel handig om het volgende toe te voegen.

In deze draad sluipen twee klassieke fouten:
1. selectiviteit op basis van een tussenstap geldt alleen voor smeltveiligheden. Combinatie van smeltveiligheid en automaat: bepalen naar aanleiding van de karakteristiek. Idem voor 2 automaten. Let op de klasse: B-C-D
2. in de keten dient een aardlekautomaat te worden opgenomen. Maar niet in elk onderdeel. Als dit in de eerste schakel van de keten is gewaarborgd, dan is dat voldoende.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ha die Ruud,
zo te zien doet je computer het weer prima.
Krijg ik nu ook geen rare e-mail mededelingen meer?

----------

